

Euler #2 (in Perl6) - draegtun
http://justrakudoit.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/euler-2/

======
sushibowl
The main nugget I got from this article is that an operator was changed after
that blog was written. It's telling in how much of a state of flux perl6 still
is

------
LiteOn
If anybody is looking for a challenge, find a O(1) solution to this problem.

